# Dr. S.H.Thompson steral tube patented June 13, 1922



## count_8809 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice vintage toothbrush holder. Never found one of those before.  Great find!


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 28, 2020)

LOL I love how they spelled steril! and it's patented so that got past QC oversite


----------

